# Pig roaster rental



## backyard bbq (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm looking into doing a pig for a party my dad is having this summer.  Do any of you recommend a place where I can buy a pig and rent a cooker?  I would like to cook the pig myself.  This would be in the Lancaster, pa area.  Thanks y'all!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2013)

Try calling Event Rental companies in your area, some will rent cooking equipment and may even have a smoker or two.  If that fails, put out a shout to the SMF members in the PA. area and see if they will help out.

As for the hog check your local slaughter house or find a pig farmer that will sell you one and can arrange to have it slaughtered for you-you'll need to specify if you want a scalded/scraped hog or skinned.

You didn't ask, but here is my 2¢ about cooking whole hogs-It looks great and makes an impression with the guests. With a whole hog, especially with the skin on, you'll find a lot will be discarded in the way of bones, fat and hide.  In the same area of the smoker, you could do an equal weight of pork butts and have less waste and a more constant cook vs the whole hog (smaller areas of hog will be done sooner that thicker areas, etc). Butts will be easier to handle and pull than a whole hog, but you won't have the "Wow" factor pulling butts out of the smoker.

I've helped with a couple of whole hog cooks, but I've yet to do one for myself even though I have a couple of sons that want me to do one just so they can help.

There are members here that have do whole hog cooks and they can give you tips and tricks that will help.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

It's more $ than a rental but it'll be yours and it'll last forever.       You could cut the size down and still be plenty big enough for a hog.  Bet you could make it for 150 bucks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2013)

What Dutch said,

Kids love seeing a whole pig getting smoked, but Butts make better eating & better cost, because of no waste, and a lot less work.

My Son made a huge hog cooker from a 275 gallon oil tank, about 7 years ago. The pics are someplace on this forum. If I get time, I'll try to find the post, and give you the link.

Anyway, he made a few pigs on it, and found out it's much better to make hunks instead of whole pigs. He started making two butts & a Brisket----Much better!!!

Then he got an MES 40 to make the hunks, and now he also has a Big Black Egg (Copy of the BGE).

Now that big one just sits in the woods behind his shop.

*On Edit:  Here's a link to the pig cooker my Son made, and no longer uses:*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91352/275-gallon-oil-tank-pig-smoker*

Bear


----------



## backyard bbq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I have actually thought about doing just butts and I think that's the direction I'm leaning.  I'll just load up my three UDS'.  Since the party is the end of July, maybe I'll get the meat on sale on the 4th and freeze.  Usually good sales going on then.  Have you guys ever froze the thawed butts to smoke?  I personally have only bought fresh then smoked.  Since i will prolly buy about 8 10 pounders I thought this way I could save a few bucks.  Same with brisket which I will also do.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

backyard bbq said:


> Thanks everyone! I have actually thought about doing just butts and I think that's the direction I'm leaning. I'll just load up my three UDS'. Since the party is the end of July, maybe I'll get the meat on sale on the 4th and freeze. Usually good sales going on then. Have you guys ever froze the thawed butts to smoke? I personally have only bought fresh then smoked. Since i will prolly buy about 8 10 pounders I thought this way I could save a few bucks. Same with brisket which I will also do.


No problem freezing them at all.


----------



## peachbottomrob (Jun 6, 2014)

I live in southern Lancaster county. Galvinell meat co.  Just into Cecil county, md about 30 min south of Lancaster city has pigs and all kinds of meats.  They rent smokers and have a full store of rubs and sauces.


----------



## 5oakssmoker (Jun 6, 2014)

Check out a China Box Pig Roaster, its basically a plywood box lined with SS, and on wheels, you put the hog on the rack, close the lid, and cover the lid with charcoal... we have one that we use every year for the last 5 or 6 years.


----------

